# bosch colt palm router



## stevie.c (Apr 24, 2005)

just come across this new router from Bosch,looks very impressive only problem its only available in the usa .just wondering how long does it take usually before they come available to buy in the uk.might have to wait now before i buy my laminate trimmer for routing hinges,just bought a hinge jig from trend and need a small 110v router.sorry i cant give the link to appropiate site ,only im Bobbins on a computer.Anyone with any experience of the COLT bosch router ?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I haven't seen this model yet sounds impressive though. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Stevie I've finally seen it today in the woodworkers Journal. Pretty neat no handles to mess with it has a molded hand grip instead. They say it 99.00 for the straight router and it's 120.00 for the varible speed one. Doesn't say how heavy it is the grizzly one that I've just got is 6+ pounds and a little on the top heavy side. Not like my porter cable 690 better balances though 3/4 more horsepower. I'd try to see when you find one on the internet maybe you could buy one from a internet source or try ebay. Good luck hope you get it. There web site for bosh is wwww.boschtools.com even give this a try.


----------

